# Raquel Welch as The HunTress



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just finished up another kit today and like always would like to hear what ya think?Thanks Dan


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent yet again Dan!! Great job on the fur!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks a million Chris for the compliments and out of all the welch kits that had in the past this one is a dead on likness of her:thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought one of those kits at WF, you did an outstanding job on it:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad I'm still wearing my x-ray specs  :thumbsup:
Mcdee
BTW...Great job on the whole kit and I especially like how you did her hair and fur !


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! She looks so like in the movie!

Dan, as many kit you are finishing in a roll, do you eat, sleep,or any other normal stuff?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Strong work Dan! I like yours much more than the paint-up on Resin Crypt's website--your flesh tones, fur, and base look more realistic. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice job Danny on this kit! You have got a real knack for getting these done!
And the eyes...yes...the eyes look GREAT!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks PhilipMarlowe,Mcdee,Lloyd Collins,Zombie_61,Bob for the compliments and Lloyd, most of my other activites are done in the day and in the we hrs of the morning you'll find me workin on a kit.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Beautiful workmanship wolfie! Always enjoy your work!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The paint job is nice but the sculpting is a bit amateurish. Sculpture's face barely looks like Raquel. I have seen only one Raquel kit that came the closest to looking like her.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Gillmen,BatToys for the compliments and the sculpture Raquel was sculpted by Joe Laudatti and Produced by WWW.RESINCRYPT.COM


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Very, VERY, nice job!! As all stated above....ANOTHER great buildup!!

Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Wayne for the compliments


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I think in the wee hours you strap on Dr. Octopus' mechanical arms so you can paint with unprecedented dexterity and celerity...and it WORKS!!! Sweetly rendered, Dan! :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I only have one word for her Wolfie...:woohoo:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...y' got a little drool there, Dabs...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Dabbs and James for the compliments and maybe later will have something else to show ya all:dude:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> I think in the wee hours you strap on Dr. Octopus' mechanical arms so you can paint with unprecedented dexterity and celerity...and it WORKS!!! Sweetly rendered, Dan! :thumbsup:


I wish had Doc Ocks arms Jmes it would help me out big time with getting at least one out of 4 closets and a basement full of kits here and there done:freak:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

If there were females like that around, then Prehistoric life probably wsn't as bad as we're told.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> If there were females like that around, then Prehistoric life probably wsn't as bad as we're told.


You aint kidding:thumbsup:


----------

